
What does Britain know about coronavirus that the rest of Europe doesn't? - headalgorithm
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/03/13/uk/uk-coronavirus-response-boris-johnson-intl-gbr/index.html
======
mehh
The annoying thing is not being able to get tested.

I'm in self-isolation, have a bunch of symptoms that might be coranavirus, or
just the usual cold/flu.

If I could get tested then I could get back on with stuff once it's cleared,
help cover for people who haven't got it yet etc

------
mytailorisrich
They are predicting that the outbreak will not peak before 14 weeks because
they are not taking many measures to contain it and say that they are not
taking drastic measures now because the peak will be in 14 weeks...

This sounds like circular reasoning... Or bad faith.

~~~
samizdis
Or pragmatism?

~~~
mytailorisrich
They've taken the decision to perhaps limit peak economical impact at the cost
of hundreds of thousands of lives, but of people who are less productive and
cost society while alive.

That is pragmatic, yes...

------
jjgreen
I'm very much not a supporter of the current government, but I have to say
that I'm impressed by their measured response. It's infectious, we are all
going to get it (even those that hide) so let's get on with life, try to slow
the spread to keep pressure off the NHS at the peak for sure, but enough
already with the flapping. Seems to be a fairly common view in London at
least, still hard to get a seat in the pubs on a Saturday night.

~~~
rasz
Good luck in two weeks.

~~~
jjgreen
Thanks, and yourself ...

~~~
rasz
One week so far, 56 dead yesterday alone
[https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/uk/](https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/uk/)

~~~
jjgreen
And there was me thinking your good wishes were sincere, instead they were
sarcastic and nasty. Oh well ...

~~~
rasz
I was realistic. We are at two weeks now and 260 new deaths yesterday. Its
unimaginable how stupid UK "plan" was.

Btw I read an interesting conspiracy theory today. Dominic Cummings
[https://news.sky.com/video/prime-ministers-chief-adviser-
in-...](https://news.sky.com/video/prime-ministers-chief-adviser-in-a-hurry-
after-his-boss-reveals-he-has-coronavirus-11964540) , author of herd immunity
aka >500K dead at minimum plan spend 10 years in Russia in the nineties.
Russia isnt all that fond of UK.

